# Virgin or not?



## CombatRaccoon (May 18, 2009)

I dunno. just procrastinating on homework and curious about who is a virgin or not amongst furries here. answer thee poll! 
also, if you want you can share any particularly embarrassing stories about how you lost your virginity. 

also, just curious, has anyone on here hooked up with somebody at a fur con? I've heard of it but it seems so taboo to me.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 18, 2009)

I is for nows...but be probably kinda illegal for me to have smex right now so <,<;


----------



## Lukar (May 18, 2009)

I'm a virgin.


----------



## pheonix (May 18, 2009)

I lost my virginity one night and it was awesome. The next night I was caught and never saw the girl again. sucks eh? 

I'm still half virgin though cause I haven't had buttsex yet but I've done my fair share of fooling around with these 2 guys.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 18, 2009)

Yep, I am, even in spite of a good few situations where I could have had it easily be otherwise.

Just that sex hasn't appealed to me in the right ways. Coupled with some other baggage which means I'm lodged with a (slight) fear of it.


----------



## Rehka (May 18, 2009)

Yup, not a virgin, lost it at 16 to my now-husband, we have 2 childrens now together too ^.^


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I lost my virginity one night and it was awesome. The next night I was caught and never saw the girl again. sucks eh?
> 
> I'm still half virgin though cause I haven't had buttsex yet but I've done my fair share of fooling around with these 2 guys.



half virgin? woooah nelly.

never heard of that before. My boyfriend and I try to do everything we can to stray away from that region... to me, butts are for pooping not fucking 
but then again I guess for a dude it could be an entirely different experience.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 18, 2009)

I sometimes wish virginity wasn't a thing. So many people are limited in so many ways by this simple word...


----------



## lilEmber (May 18, 2009)

Nope, haven't been since I was about thirteen. :\
Lost "all" in the same night.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 18, 2009)

Rostam The Grey said:


> I sometimes wish virginity wasn't a thing. So many people are limited in so many ways by this simple word...



i see what you're saying. I generally consider it to be either intercourse of SOME kind, however this could be confusing as far as lesbians go... so... I guess with them it depends on how far they go together. 
I mean, it used to be considered a "thing" way back when by christians who locked up their daughters with chastity belts and shit, but nowadays its more of a way of asking whether you've had sex or not. 
Its basically has no meaning today, though. I mean, would you consider somebody whos done everything BUT a virgin? I dunno.


----------



## foxmusk (May 18, 2009)

not a virgin. lost it to my fiance <3


----------



## Jealousy (May 18, 2009)

Yes, however both genders don't really appeal to me so it's a bit weird to me.


----------



## pheonix (May 18, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> half virgin? woooah nelly.
> 
> never heard of that before. My boyfriend and I try to do everything we can to stray away from that region... to me, butts are for pooping not fucking
> but then again I guess for a dude it could be an entirely different experience.



Well other then the mouth where else is there to stick it silly.  I wouldn't know how it feels yet but I'm awful curious. Women have a designated poking hole, you're so lucky. XD


----------



## Erewolf (May 18, 2009)

Nooope 9__9


----------



## GoodEats (May 18, 2009)

Ja... So... Not a virgin.. Nobody believes me that I'm not a virgin but I guess I'll share my story 

Well.. I've smexed a girl like 3 times  Ja...

But I lost my other virginity to my doggy >.< Ya see... I sleep neekid and my doggy is a boy... Ja.. Not exactly mainstream way to lose it I guess but I didn't have much of a choice ._.

Oddly I became a furry after that and had a crush on like any doggy boy who even glances at me o.o


----------



## Greyscale (May 18, 2009)

Nope. 

Yiff yiff!


----------



## X (May 18, 2009)

yes, and when i do lose mine it will have to be with someone i truly love.


----------



## Zerulu (May 18, 2009)

Nope, lost it forever ago... Now only if i could find it. 9_6



Chyuukuchi said:


> Ja... So... Not a virgin.. Nobody believes me that I'm not a virgin but I guess I'll share my story
> 
> Well.. I've smexed a girl like 3 times  Ja...
> 
> ...


8||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Xipoid (May 18, 2009)

No, but good christ it was not and never at a furry convention.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 18, 2009)

Yup, still a virgin xP
I feel lonely sometime though


----------



## Beta Link (May 18, 2009)

Well I'm only 15, so... >.>

*Votes yes*


----------



## Kanin (May 18, 2009)

Yes, I'm 15, so being a virgin still is no big woop.


----------



## net-cat (May 19, 2009)

Who cares?

Also, no.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 19, 2009)

No.








































And you get absolutely no details, you horny, horny bastards.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 19, 2009)

What do you think?



Easog said:


> And you get absolutely no details, you horny, horny bastards.



Just seeing you saying this makes me chuckles in my 'coony chuckle. ;3


----------



## Shindo (May 19, 2009)

virgin ftw 






:C


----------



## GoodEats (May 19, 2009)

Shindo said:


> virgin ftl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Wildberry Blue (May 19, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Shindo (May 19, 2009)

Shindo said:


> virgin fml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better fix :3


----------



## GoodEats (May 19, 2009)

Shindo said:


> better fix :3



xD Such a cute little virgin <3


----------



## Shindo (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> xD Such a cute little virgin <3



:c quit mocking me
*runs away crying, like the man he is*


----------



## Loken (May 19, 2009)

virgin


----------



## Telnac (May 19, 2009)

No.  35, been married, had a kid, am divorced and currently dating someone... no.

I lost my virginity sometime in the 20th Century.  (If that doesn't make me feel old, nothing will!)  As for an amusing story of how I popped my cherry, I think it involved George Washington, a tree and an axe.  Either that or my senility has kicked in again, in which case any story I may tell is most likely made up bullshit.

Oh, the con question: if I found someone willing to screw a horny straight 35 year old dude, I would have happily done the deed at FCN.  But alas... I had to settle for having fun in other ways.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 19, 2009)

Yep.  Still a virgin.  And no, I haven't "hooked up" with anyone at a con, nor have I been to a con.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 19, 2009)

Noop....Lost it five years ago, wild times when I was discovering my sexuality.


----------



## Alpha_Dogg (May 19, 2009)

only on the first Tuesdays of every other month on leap years


----------



## Jealousy (May 19, 2009)

Why do I have this strange feeling that some, if not most of you are lying?


----------



## Alpha_Dogg (May 19, 2009)

Jealousy said:


> Why do I have this strange feeling that some, if not most of you are lying?


it's probably all in your head, becuase everybody on the interweb tells the truth


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2009)

What the hell is with you people and those threads!? 9.9


----------



## lowlow64 (May 19, 2009)

Yep. I'm a virgin.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 19, 2009)

yup, i am.
but i dont really care^^
oh god im so lonely...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 19, 2009)

Virgin here.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 19, 2009)

Yup, I'm a virgin.  I know it's lame to say but I want my first time having sex to be special and with someone I actually love.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 19, 2009)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> Yup, I'm a virgin.  I know it's lame to say but I want my first time having sex to be special and with someone I actually love.



kind of this. im also somewhat picky when it comes to a partner... i want someone to talk to and i want it to last for a long time (forever if possible of course :B) and not like... a week or so >.> sometimes you can just feel that it wont last long... or that person has a kinda long back story of short relationships^^;;


----------



## ToeClaws (May 19, 2009)

Nope.  Had first chance to lose it at 13, but resisted until 22.  Call me a romantic, but I believed (and still believe) that it is an act only given in true love.  I would never be intimate with someone whom I did not love with all my heart.


----------



## Seas (May 19, 2009)

Not a virgin, and personally think that the losing-the-virginity thing is overrated.

Many people look on it like some achievement you have to reach and as long as you don't, you are not a complete person  and should be looked down upon. 

That's complete BS.


----------



## Irreverent (May 19, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Not a virgin, and personally think that the losing-the-virginity thing is overrated.
> 
> Many people look on it like some achievement you have to reach and as long as you don't, you are not a complete person  and should be looked down upon.
> 
> That's complete BS.



Pretty much this.  We place such silly importance on relatively minor milestones.  First kiss, first date, first time out with the car after getting our licence, first beer.....does any of it matter 20 years on?


----------



## ToeClaws (May 19, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Not a virgin, and personally think that the losing-the-virginity thing is overrated.
> 
> Many people look on it like some achievement you have to reach and as long as you don't, you are not a complete person  and should be looked down upon.
> 
> That's complete BS.



Well said!  I don't see the point in rushing to lose it.   When I was a teen, the pressure to "not be a virgin" was huge, and holding out until I felt it was the right person and the right time was damn hard, BUT, I'm very glad I did because I don't regret it.

Nothing changes when you have it - for all the peer pressure and hoopla society builds around it, it's very anti-climatic by comparison as a physical act, if that's all you do it for.  Emotionally, it can be a wonderful thing when there's love between partners, and that's what makes it worth it for me.

My advice is don't rush - take your time and do it when you feel you're ready to do it.  There's no magic age that you should do it by, and no reason anyone should ever try to make you feel you _have_ to do it, 'cause you don't.  Now... I could say you should only do it out of love and such, but that's more of a personal opinion, and not my place to say.  I can say though that doing it for a positive emotional reason as well as the physical act does give it a lot more value, and will make it something you're less likely to regret.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 19, 2009)

Nope, not a virgin. Losing virginity is really not a big deal. 
I first had sex a few years ago. Not too embarrassing of a situation, aside from wondering if it will even fit in there. :lol:



> also, just curious, has anyone on here hooked up with somebody at a fur con? I've heard of it but it seems so taboo to me.


No. I've never been to a con, but I would never, ever go with the intentions of sex.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 19, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Not a virgin, and personally think that the losing-the-virginity thing is overrated.
> 
> Many people look on it like some achievement you have to reach and as long as you don't, you are not a complete person  and should be looked down upon.
> 
> That's complete BS.



you are absolutely right. sure, it would be nice to get laid and finally have someone to be close to but i dont want to rush it. ill stick to my 360 with the achievement whoring :B


----------



## Mr Fox (May 19, 2009)

I really dunno why these stupid threads still keep coming up but nah i ain't a virgin.


----------



## DJ BassLion (May 19, 2009)

i still have my v's


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 19, 2009)

Still a virgin (I don't believe in sex before marriage).

Also, thread done many, many times...


----------



## Enigmaticat (May 19, 2009)

Deja-vu...


----------



## nikulai (May 19, 2009)

LOL you know when you miss read something and think ok why am I here? Thought this was about slaging off the ISP virgin :/


----------



## Slade (May 19, 2009)

Nope. Also, hasn't this thread been done before? And OP, is your avatar a picture of Lee from Tekken? >.>


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Ja... So... Not a virgin.. Nobody believes me that I'm not a virgin but I guess I'll share my story
> 
> Well.. I've smexed a girl like 3 times  Ja...
> 
> ...


 
D:


----------



## Grimfang (May 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Nope.  Had first chance to lose it at 13, but resisted until 22.  Call me a romantic, but I believed (and still believe) that it is an act only given in true love.  I would never be intimate with someone whom I did not love with all my heart.



I agree with that, and I guess the same's happening to me. It only took me four relationships, among other experiences, in which I never wanted to do more than certain degrees of messing around to admit to myself that I'm gay. 

I have to wonder why we're all sharing this information, myself included.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> D:



I was lucky enough to miss that post when I was reading through the thread and then you went and quoted it.

D:


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 19, 2009)

*snerk* Why am I not surprised about the way the poll tends? Heh.


Anyways, no, I'm not a virgin. I haven't been for years, and I'm in a committed relationship so, well...duh.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Thread deja vu. 

I'm still a virgin.


----------



## GoodEats (May 19, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> D:



Don't D:

I actually found out I was gay from that and it didn't hurt that bad o.o And no knotting occurred o.o


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Don't D:
> 
> I actually found out I was gay from that and it didn't hurt that bad o.o And no knotting occurred o.o



Awkward, you took the whole "Mans best friend" thing to a whole new level, you should feel terrible!


----------



## Grimfang (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> And no knotting occurred o.o



No, no, no, nooo... stoooooop D:

You can't tell people these things... people generally don't even share these details about their own sex lives with their _human partners._ I mean... to break it down.. you're sharing details of an underaged and zoophilic encounter. :c


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> No, no, no, nooo... stoooooop D:
> 
> You can't tell people these things... people generally don't even share these details about their own sex lives with their _human partners._ I mean... to break it down.. you're sharing details of an underaged and zoophilic encounter. :c



Grim, people like this have it coming.  =|


----------



## GoodEats (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Grim, people like this have it coming.  =|



-shrugs- Like your opinion matters Mr. Interwebz person 
It happened a while back 
As for details.. I only mentioned it cause I didn't want people to think it was just a scarring and life destroying event o.o


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Don't D:
> 
> I actually found out I was gay from that and it didn't hurt that bad o.o And no knotting occurred o.o



You didn't even _try_ to push him off you but instead took it like a bitch? :|


----------



## GoodEats (May 19, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> You didn't even _try_ to push him off you but instead took it like a bitch? :|



Whatever choice makes you feel better... I'll say that


----------



## south syde dobe (May 19, 2009)

Believe it or not, I'm a virgin but thats not important, I'm waiting for the lady I can commit to, I'm not like most of you horn dogs around here lol


----------



## Cotoncandie (May 19, 2009)

Hehe, no.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> -shrugs- Like your opinion matters Mr. Interwebz person
> It happened a while back
> As for details.. I only mentioned it cause I didn't want people to think it was just a scarring and life destroying event o.o



ITT: Chyuukuchi is a zooaphile.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Ja... So... Not a virgin.. Nobody believes me that I'm not a virgin but I guess I'll share my story
> 
> Well.. I've smexed a girl like 3 times  Ja...
> 
> ...


 
Oh god no .________.

Yeah...stuff like that just needs to be kept to yourself man, I don't think many of us wanted to know that about you D:


----------



## GoodEats (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> ITT: Chyuukuchi is a zooaphile.



You're just jealous <3


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 19, 2009)

I still have my v-card... and I'm not happy! >=/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> You're just jealous <3



Oh yes.


----------



## Irreverent (May 19, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> I have to wonder why we're all sharing this information, myself included.



Because we're social animals by nature, and FAF is our pack.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 19, 2009)

I got one question, how did this thread go from being a virgin or not to guys getting fucked by dogs...WTF!?

oh wait, I'm in a furry forum D:


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> -shrugs- Like your opinion matters Mr. Interwebz person
> It happened a while back
> As for details.. I only mentioned it cause I didn't want people to think it was just a scarring and life destroying event o.o



dogs do not penetrate easily. he had to have some help. just saying...

if you dig that, though, come to virginia. it's legal here.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Because we're social animals by nature, and FAF is our pack.



What kind of pack? =)



south syde fox said:


> I got one question, how did this thread go from being a virgin or not to guys getting fucked by dogs...WTF!?
> 
> oh wait, I'm in a furry forum D:



That's like asking why are there guns in the NRA. ._.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> dogs do not penetrate easily. he had to have some help. just saying...
> 
> if you dig that, though, come to virginia. it's legal here.


o_o wHaT tHe FuCk!?


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> o_o wHaT tHe FuCk!?



if i do recall correctly, it's not a felony here. not sure. maybe west virginia.


----------



## Kryn (May 19, 2009)

0.o I'm pretty sure it's a felony in Virginia, I mean even butsecks is still illegal.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 19, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> That's like asking why are there guns in the NRA. ._.


 
Ok it makes a bit of sense but your not a furry if you fuck animals...I'm just saying D:
They could have an interest in anthros but if it comes to actually knocking up on actual dog or cat then they don't really belong here *sigh* furries get enough flack as is and we don't need a renegade furry running around humping people's dogs -.-



HarleyParanoia said:


> if i do recall correctly, it's not a felony here. not sure. maybe west virginia.


 
I am definitally not going there, that is just gross and unhealthy =.=;


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Ok it makes a bit of sense but your not a furry if you fuck animals...I'm just saying D:
> They could have an interest in anthros but if it comes to actually knocking up on actual dog or cat then they don't really belong here *sigh* furries get enough flack as is and we don't need a renegade furry running around humping people's dogs -.-
> 
> I am definitally not going there, that is just gross and unhealthy =.=;



it's legal in, like, sixteen states.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's legal in, like, sixteen states.



IN TEX-ESS


IN KANS-ESS


----------



## tonythefish (May 19, 2009)

Wait what


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> IN TEX-ESS



*facepalms*
Oh gosh, don't remind me!

Several people I know is school have humped animals, or claimed to have done so, yet they find my interest in basic furry creepy...

I can easily say I think the same about them. ._.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 19, 2009)

It just got weirder in hear...


----------



## Ratte (May 19, 2009)

...

Um...

Yes, virgin.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> It just got weirder in hear...



People wanting to fuck dogs..... nope that sounds about right for FAF.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> IN TEX-ESS


 
Oh got damn it


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> People wanting to fuck dogs..... nope that sounds about right for FAF.


No that'd be drawings of anthro-dogs, not an actual dog...


----------



## pheonix (May 19, 2009)

I read some things in this thread I really wish I hadn't. :/


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> People wanting to fuck dogs..... nope that sounds about right for the whole goddamn fandom.



fixed.


----------



## pheonix (May 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fixed.



Whatever floats you're boat but I personally think that is sick my friend and I'm part of this fandom. :/


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Whatever floats you're boat but I personally think that is sick my friend and I'm part of this fandom. :/



i agree with you :v


----------



## Xipoid (May 19, 2009)

There must be a record for this level and speed of topic migration.


----------



## pheonix (May 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i agree with you :v



From the way you "fixed" that comment it didn't sound like it.


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> From the way you "fixed" that comment it didn't sound like it.



no, what i meant was that it seems like damn near every fur fucks dogs now.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Either or it works. There are zooaphiles floating around the entire fandom and not just FA(F).



HarleyParanoia said:


> no, what i meant was that it seems like damn near every fur fucks dogs now.



Nah, just the select few members like our very own fido fucking  Chyuukuchi :V


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Either or it works. There are zooaphiles floating around the entire fandom and not just FA(F).
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just the select few members like our very own fido fucking  Chyuukuchi :V



this thread is now zoo hate and i, harley, call "in b4 lock".


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

Now Listening: Torsofuck - Raped By Elephants 



Sorry, guy.


----------



## pheonix (May 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this thread is now zoo hate and i, harley, call "in b4 lock".



It'll curve back to the topic eventually...

I'm not a virgin.

See we're back on topic.


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It'll curve back to the topic eventually...
> 
> I'm not a virgin.
> 
> See we're back on topic.



neither is Chyuu's dog.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this thread is now zoo hate and i, harley, call "in b4 lock".



Nah, you're just being to paranoid :grin:


----------



## Darkwing (May 19, 2009)

Yup, I am not married and I am abstinent, therefore, yes, I am still a virgin last time I checked.


----------



## GoodEats (May 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> neither is Chyuu's dog.



Leave my dog alone =/

I don't even own him anymore... I gave him to an old lady who takes him hiking every day in the woods.


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Nah, you're just being to paranoid :grin:



what can i say? paranoia is my middle name.

*rimshot*.


----------



## pheonix (May 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Leave my dog alone =/
> 
> I don't even own him anymore... I gave him to an old lady who takes him hiking every day in the woods.



I could say some things there but it would be a little too much...

Why would you give away your first lover and what is that lady up too?


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I could say some things there but it would be a little too much...
> 
> Why would you give away your first lover and what is that lady up too?



i was gonna say "no, YOU leave your dog alone." but your response was much more appropriate.


----------



## Xaerun (May 19, 2009)

*reads the topic*
Hmm. Looks like the topic is called "Virgin or not?"
Let's keep it to that, mmm?

And watch the harassment, guys.


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 19, 2009)

yes i am a (V)


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> And watch the harassment, guys.



I am. 0:3


----------



## Xaerun (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I am. 0:3


You weren't previously. *frowns*


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> You weren't previously. *frowns*



But it wasn't me officer! That Lucario was a spy! 
+ IR virgin so my story is more believable. :>


----------



## Devilot (May 19, 2009)

Not.


----------



## Telnac (May 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Pretty much this.  We place such silly importance on relatively minor milestones.  First kiss, first date, first time out with the car after getting our licence, first beer.....does any of it matter 20 years on?


First time you knock someone up does.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 20, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> *reads the topic*
> Hmm. Looks like the topic is called "Virgin or not?"
> Let's keep it to that, mmm?
> 
> And watch the harassment, guys.


 
alright, alright...I have been acting up quite a bit today haven't I?


----------



## SnickersTheCat (May 20, 2009)

Yep, well... I'm waiting for the perfect girl. 
I don't really want to sleep with anyone :\.


----------



## RyanWulf (May 20, 2009)

I am .-.


----------



## Ceuper (May 20, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## bozzles (May 20, 2009)

I'm a "borderline virgin" according to my friend.


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 20, 2009)

I think im a virgin? o-o?? yep im preety sure lol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 20, 2009)

bozzles said:


> I'm a "borderline virgin" according to my friend.



What does that mean bozzles


----------



## bozzles (May 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What does that mean bozzles


Guess.

Person with whom I shared this experience claims that I am no longer a virgin, my friends say I'm still a virgin only sort of not.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 20, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Guess.
> 
> Person with whom I shared this experience claims that I am no longer a virgin, my friends say I'm still a virgin only sort of not.



You got to second base?


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 20, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Guess.
> 
> Person with whom I shared this experience claims that I am no longer a virgin, my friends say I'm still a virgin only sort of not.


short or not? whitch is it? lol you are or aren't? lol idk xD


----------



## bozzles (May 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You got to second base?


Third. :V

Still a virgin.


----------



## Russ (May 20, 2009)

Virgin.

I'm just too awkward with people and tend to miss or misinterpret those signals.


----------



## Ikrit (May 20, 2009)

i lost it to a toy


----------



## Irreverent (May 20, 2009)

Telnac said:


> First time you knock someone up does.



Heh.  Touche.  But given the community at hand......


----------



## Ceuper (May 20, 2009)

There are different levels of 'virgin' depending on personal definition. Oral sex? Vaginal? Anal? Doing it with someone you actually love? Etc...


----------



## Comah (May 20, 2009)

*sigh* sadly yes


----------



## Henk86 (May 20, 2009)

Lost it two years ago.


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2009)

i've had sex with my fist plenty of times

sometimes i even had a threesome


----------



## lilEmber (May 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i've had sex with my fist plenty of times
> 
> sometimes i even had a threesome



Virgin.


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Virgin.



PLENTY OF TIMES I SAID

PLENTY


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 20, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well said!  I don't see the point in rushing to lose it.   When I was a teen, the pressure to "not be a virgin" was huge, and holding out until I felt it was the right person and the right time was damn hard, BUT, I'm very glad I did because I don't regret it.
> 
> Nothing changes when you have it - for all the peer pressure and hoopla society builds around it, it's very anti-climatic by comparison as a physical act, if that's all you do it for.  Emotionally, it can be a wonderful thing when there's love between partners, and that's what makes it worth it for me.
> 
> My advice is don't rush - take your time and do it when you feel you're ready to do it.  There's no magic age that you should do it by, and no reason anyone should ever try to make you feel you _have_ to do it, 'cause you don't.  Now... I could say you should only do it out of love and such, but that's more of a personal opinion, and not my place to say.  I can say though that doing it for a positive emotional reason as well as the physical act does give it a lot more value, and will make it something you're less likely to regret.





I completely agree. I feel like sex would be something completely different if it wasn't out of love. I've only had one partner, still with him, and I couldn't imagine havign sex with somebody I didn't love or who didn't love me. I know too many people who are loose with shit like that... they're messes.

I dunno. Not to be too judgmental, though. I mean, shit is different for everyone.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i've had sex with my fist plenty of times
> 
> sometimes i even had a threesome



wait... um... I'll just... step... over there... >_> remind me not to shake your hand :I


----------



## Kanin (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> wait... um... I'll just... step... over there... >_> remind me not to shake your hand :I


 
I...can't...breath! Why am I laughing so much? XD


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (May 21, 2009)

Lost my virginity in the begining of March, to my awesome and loving boyfriend ^^

Sex with somone you love deeply = best thing ever!


----------



## Synapse (May 21, 2009)

Yep, still a virgin.


----------



## Leostale (May 21, 2009)

Yes Im still one.. Curious ive heard soo many times that having smex feels good but What does it really feel like, Male perception plss detaill heheh


----------



## WarMocK (May 21, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i've had sex with my fist plenty of times
> 
> sometimes i even had a threesome


xD xD xD. Thank you, YMMD!

And talking about the virgin stuff ... *remembering his two ex-girlfriends*

Erm ... what was a virgin again?


----------



## Mizuga (May 21, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, no. ._ .

Not a virgin.


----------



## Kanic (May 21, 2009)

Nope. Lost that at Anthrocon last year. Was a very close friend of mine though, I don't do random sexings.

Random sexings = STD


----------



## Kanin (May 21, 2009)

Lol, my friend and I were texting last night, and he ended up asking me why I'm still a virgin.


----------



## Meeew (May 21, 2009)

...no surprise here


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 21, 2009)

> This message has been deleted by Xaerun. Reason: _I like reading public "Hey, cut it out" posts and taking notice of them. Try it sometime._


 
I don't understand your reason for getting rid of my comment. Could you elaborate why you did it?


----------



## Xaerun (May 21, 2009)

Quite simple really. If I say "Stop the harassment and drop it" I'd rather like it if you "stopped the harassment and dropped it".

*EDIT* As I've said before and I shall say again, if you have any issues with my moderation I heartily encourage you to take them up with me over PM.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 21, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Quite simple really. If I say "Stop the harassment and drop it" I'd rather like it if you "stopped the harassment and dropped it".
> 
> *EDIT* As I've said before and I shall say again, if you have any issues with my moderation I heartily encourage you to take them up with me over PM.


 

It was NOT harassment and you know it. There was no name calling. He made a statemnt on a public messge board, and I do believe I'm was in ToS when I replied to his statement. I wonder what excuse you're going to use to ban my ass now?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It was NOT harassment and you know it. There was no name calling. He made a statemnt on a public messge board, and I do believe I'm was in ToS when I replied to his statement. I wonder what excuse you're going to use to ban my ass now?



You gotta fight the powers that be!


YES! 


FIGHT THE POWER!


FIGHT THE POWER!



YES!



FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 21, 2009)

"Our critics are our friends; they show us our faults." - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> "Our critics are our friends; they show us our faults." - Benjamin Franklin



 sperger


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (May 22, 2009)

Lost mine to my mate ^^ Almost lost it to this b-tard guy but I'm glad I didn't


----------



## Conker (May 22, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Ja... So... Not a virgin.. Nobody believes me that I'm not a virgin but I guess I'll share my story
> 
> Well.. I've smexed a girl like 3 times  Ja...
> 
> ...


This wins the thread. I laughed so fucking hard after reading this.

What you need to do is type it up in GLARINGLY EYE BLEEDING DETAIL and post it around everywhere. It would be quality trolling. 

*Does not condone the act of fucking or getting fucked by dogs. Just thinks it's funny as hell in this context*

Also, still a virgin :3 20 and I've been in college for two years. I just haven't even tried to get a girl let alone do anything else


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

Virgin.


----------



## MattyK (May 22, 2009)

Virgiiin bishes, but I dunno for how long, I'm really considering committing myself to this Polish Chick in College. We're a perfect match.




NewfDraggie said:


> Nope, haven't been since I was about thirteen. :\
> Lost "all" in the same night.



Now that's a topic worthy of NuzzleFuzzle's Group Discussion.


----------



## The Grey One (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'm one. I just have to keep looking for the right girl now.


----------



## Bonzzai (May 22, 2009)

Woah, surprising poll results. I guess it depends on age. I lost my virginity at a young age in a situation that I regret now, we didn't care about each other, we were just experimenting. :1

Ever since then I've made sure it's more meaningful. :}

I'm a _little_ old-fashioned.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 23, 2009)

I'm a virgin. If I wasn't, there'd be some problems.


----------



## Thatch (May 23, 2009)

Bonzzai said:


> Woah, surprising poll results. I guess it depends on age. I lost my virginity at a young age in a situation that I regret now, we didn't care about each other, we were just experimenting. :1
> 
> Ever since then I've made sure it's more meaningful. :}
> 
> I'm a _little_ old-fashioned.



I was surprising only after the fist few dozen times a poll like that was made.


----------



## Gavrill (May 23, 2009)

Well technically. Um. 

Can I get back to you on the question presented?


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 23, 2009)

Married, almost a year now. Yep, most definitely not a virgin. In fact, just proved that yesterday and I'm hoping again today.  Ooooh yeah. 

That said, I did wait until I was married first. I believe you should wait until you are mates (basically married with the commitment and all, but having had the ceremony and made it legal and all yet). Yeah, I'm old fashioned, but it works out if done right. Don't believe me, then see the above. That, and the fact that I've never had to fake it. Oh yeah, just went there.


----------



## lilEmber (May 23, 2009)

> That said, I did wait until I was married first. I believe you should wait until you are mates (basically married with the commitment and all, but having had the ceremony and made it legal and all yet). Yeah, I'm old fashioned, but it works out if done right. Don't believe me, then see the above. That, and the fact that I've never had to fake it. Oh yeah, just went there.


Wait a second; so you think sex means so much that if you have it at all your relationship that you get into later will be less? I'm pretty sure it's more like you couldn't get any, rather than didn't want to "ruin" yourself in some way...doing instinctive things and such.


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 23, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wait a second; so you think sex means so much that if you have it at all your relationship that you get into later will be less? I'm pretty sure it's more like you couldn't get any, rather than didn't want to "ruin" yourself in some way...doing instinctive things and such.



I'm guessing you've heard people claim that before and yell it at you, considering that's not what I said. I do think that sex means a lot. I _don't_ think that if you do it earlier that you won't get any or whatever. I'm saying that you can wait until marriage and it work out just fine. And yes, I could have gotten it, but I waited. My choice. You can deal with that.


----------



## lilEmber (May 23, 2009)

No no, you misunderstand me. I was insulting you for being a moron.


> Yeah, I'm old fashioned,* but it works out if done right*.


What, that you can be in a relationship and have sex and it work out? Why even mention this at all, it's almost as if you're saying that it doesn't work out a lot, or having sex before doesn't work out.



> Don't believe me, then see the above.


Why would anybody not believe you, and if they don't how does what you say correct this? If they don't believe you, a story you wrote isn't going to help.



> That, and the fact that I've never had to fake it. *Oh yeah, just went there*.


Fake what? What? Seems like you feel you're better than people that don't wait until marriage, as if that piece of paper is something special.


----------



## HB Bun' (May 23, 2009)

>.>"
<.<"
..... yes ... q__Q

But ei weit fo se rait person!


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 23, 2009)

Sorry, but so much fail. First off, the jerkish attitude is not needed.

Many people seem to think that if you wait until marriage, you are strange or stupid because you didn't see if you are "sexually compatible" or something like that. They think you _have_ to check it out first. I'm showing a counter example. Didn't say I was better, just that I was pleased with my results. 

"What, that you can be in a relationship and have sex and it work out? Why even mention this at all, it's almost as if you're saying that it doesn't work out a lot, or having sex before doesn't work out."

No, I was saying that some people seem to think it can't be done (waiting for marriage and being sexually happen once married). 

"Why would anybody not believe you, and if they don't how does what you say correct this? If they don't believe you, a story you wrote isn't going to help."

Again, some people seem to think it impossible. Why mention it, because I'm pleased. Sex does that.

"Fake what? What? Seems like you feel you're better than people that don't wait until marriage, as if that piece of paper is something special."

Are . . . are you seriously asking faking what? I don't feel that I'm better, I just like that I made it through with less drama. Can't a gal be happy that she is sexually satisfied with a dependable man? 

Geesh, what got you in a bad mood?


----------



## lilEmber (May 23, 2009)

Nothing at all, I simply asked a few questions because your first post was honestly quite a tangled mess of "wut" to me.


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 23, 2009)

Sorry if it seemed confusing somehow. Just please try not to jump down my throat next time.


----------



## Thatch (May 23, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> Again, some people seem to think it impossible.



Very few think it's impossible. Most just want to know before they indulge in something serious, because people don't like being dissapointed. When you go to the market to buy a car, you want to know what doesn't work in it first also. It can have faults, but you'd rather know about them BEFORE you sit behind the wheel. You're lucky it didn't backfire, others don't have to be.
IMO, applying some high ideals to very mundane acts is simply silly. Just because it was your choice and it worked out well, doesn't mean it was the best.


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Very few think it's impossible. Most just want to know before they indulge in something serious, because people don't like being dissapointed. When you go to the market to buy a car, you want to know what doesn't work in it first also. It can have faults, but you'd rather know about them BEFORE you sit behind the wheel. You're lucky it didn't backfire, others don't have to be.
> IMO, applying some high ideals to very mundane acts is simply silly. Just because it was your choice and it worked out well, doesn't mean it was the best.



And I said some. That means more than one but less than all, most likely less than half. What's the point of saying very few when that's basically the same thing?

Again, people are thinking I have this high and mighty attitude or something. *shrugs*

I'm not lucky. I talked with my mate first. You can find out stuff by talking. Going with the car analogy, if you do your research and such and talk with the owner, then you don't really need a test drive. It may help, but it won't be needed. Also, you may get a test drive, runs good, then later have it blow up in your face after you bought it because you didn't do the research. 

If you think sex is a mundane act, that's fine. I don't. That's why it's an opinion. It worked best for me. Didn't say anything else.

Geesh, can't people stay on topic and quit making me look stupid or arrogant? I'm seriously not trying to be. I have a good husband who treats me well. I think it should be fine to be happy about that. Didn't say I was better than anyone, or that they were wrong. I had some fun with the post, sure, but no reason to yell about. Seriously, you guys need to get laid. (Warning, that was a joke.)


----------



## Thatch (May 23, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> Geesh, can't people stay on topic and quit making me look stupid or arrogant?



This topic is boring and overdone. Making people squirm is much more entertaining.



NightWolf714 said:


> Seriously, you guys need to get laid. (Warning, that was a joke.)



But only after marriage? :V


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 23, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> I believe you should wait until you are mates (basically married with the commitment and all, but having had the ceremony and made it legal and all yet).





szopaw said:


> But only after marriage? :V



Reading fail. XP


----------



## Thatch (May 23, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> Reading fail. XP



I haven't had my daily LSD dose yet, so I would naturally have trouble reading something so unintelligible 9.9


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I haven't had my daily LSD dose yet, so I would naturally have trouble reading something so unintelligible 9.9



Sorry about that. I assumed that, because the topic was talking about sex, you were over the age of 9. Sorry about that.


----------



## Thatch (May 23, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> Sorry about that. I assumed that, because the topic was talking about sex, you were over the age of 9. Sorry about that.



See? That's the problem with people, they always assume too much and then blame others for their dissapointment.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 23, 2009)

Sinner here....


Saying FUCK YOU to those who disagree with pre-marital smex :V


----------



## GoodEats (May 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> See? That's the problem with people, they always assume too much and then blame others for their dissapointment.


 
I thought the line was: Don't assume.. It makes you look like an ass. xD


----------



## ~Starportal93~ (May 24, 2009)

*Yup still a virgin...*


----------



## SipyCup (May 24, 2009)

Yep, and want to loose it to someone i love


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> I thought the line was: Don't assume.. It makes you look like an ass. xD



Heh, never heard that one.


----------



## Bonzzai (May 24, 2009)

Don't assume. It makes an ass of u-m-e. It sounds better read out loud. :X


----------

